# Black Ops!



## Kurto (Nov 5, 2010)

Any other losers like my self picking up Black Ops from a midnight launch!

I swear, I thought I'd get over this video game crap as I got older, but obviously not!1 :lol:


----------



## Metalbeard (Nov 5, 2010)

Not going to Midnight launch but my social life is over for awhile.


----------



## Kurto (Nov 5, 2010)

Yep! it's a good way to stay at home and save money for a while though! Well, expect for buying the game!


----------



## azn4114 (Nov 5, 2010)

doesn't it come out on the 9th? or do you get it earlier if you pre order?


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 5, 2010)

Here is one loser going in to pick it up! (it's already paid for as well)  :lol: However I'm currently playing COD2 and I get smashed every night by some little gung-ho snotty nosed kid with a Barrett 50mm :lol:

I'm called the Smoke-Bomber....and all I aim to be is a pain in the backside :lol: :lol:

How cool does Black Ops look!!!  There are some pretty cool online multiplayer games there!


----------



## Misha (Nov 5, 2010)

Hahaha Kurt you massive loser! Midnight launch..

....But I am still getting it. I owe you a good knifing...


----------



## Kurto (Nov 5, 2010)

moosenoose said:


> Here is one loser going in to pick it up! (it's already paid for as well)  :lol: However I'm currently playing COD2 and I get smashed every night by some little gung-ho snotty nosed kid with a Barrett 50mm :lol:
> 
> I'm called the Smoke-Bomber....and all I aim to be is a pain in the backside :lol: :lol:
> 
> How cool does Black Ops look!!!  There are some pretty cool online multiplayer games there!



Smoke-Bomber hey! Watch out for the GR33N__PYTH0N !!



Misha said:


> Hahaha Kurt you massive loser! Midnight launch..
> 
> ....But I am still getting it. I owe you a good knifing...


 
You can try!


----------



## Metalbeard (Nov 5, 2010)

the new multi player games look so awesome aswell as the knife launcher and the explosive Crossbow


----------



## shortstuff61 (Nov 5, 2010)

No midnight launch for me (work at 5am tomorrow) but I will be in isolation until the veteran campaign is complete!


----------



## Jk888 (Nov 5, 2010)

yea im looking forward to getting it. hopefully the multi player is better then medal of honor multilayer that was horrible


----------



## SamNabz (Nov 5, 2010)

What platform are you guys getting it on?

I'm gonna purchase through Steam, I get slaughtered playing on Xbox 360 or PS3 online.. Mouse & Keyboard > Console Remote any day 

The Wager Match is an awesome idea! [video=youtube;kg_8mPoloBo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kg_8mPoloBo[/video]


----------



## Jk888 (Nov 5, 2010)

yeah!! PC all the way . i agree with u 100% sam i get destroyed on console ill take a keyboard an mouse any day


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 5, 2010)

Just look for the lobby with a ridiculous amount of smoke going on in it....generally it's me! :lol: I'm still trying to get some thermal optics because right now I can't see jack! :lol: hehehe


----------



## Kurto (Nov 5, 2010)

PS3 for me!


----------



## Misha (Nov 5, 2010)

Ps3!!


----------



## Kurama (Nov 5, 2010)

Ill be getting black ops, but on xbox 360.


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 5, 2010)

I know there are a couple on here I play with occasionally, but I can't remember their names.

I'm usually the one dying a lot :lol:

Feel free to add me: Smoke-Bomber

I'm PS3 also.


----------



## coz666 (Nov 5, 2010)

yep ps3. if isell some reps on the weekend i will get it at midnight too. hahaha then probably play it all night till i go to work. lol


----------



## JrFear (Nov 5, 2010)

Swwwwwwwweeeeeeeeeet i shall own it! and be kicking ***!

N e one playing COD2 now add me JrFear
i feel like kicking ur behind!

This means u moose!


----------



## Damiieen (Nov 5, 2010)

PS3 for me add me just my username. Yes I'm going to midnight sale at my local 24 hour k-mart for only $80. Yer that's right I'm cheap. Hehe


----------



## dylan-rocks (Nov 5, 2010)

GO PS3!!!!!!
i pre-orded it but pick it up at 9am and then play all dam day lol
add me PSN: POKEMON3455
prestige 10 lolz i win
i will add u kurto laterz


----------



## dylan-rocks (Nov 5, 2010)

YouTube - XtremeGamingStudios's Channel
check it out some hardcore players, but not me i wish


----------



## Asharee133 (Nov 5, 2010)

SpAzzTiiK said:


> PS3 for me add me just my username. Yes I'm going to midnight sale at my local 24 hour k-mart for only $80. Yer that's right I'm cheap. Hehe


 i think i've killed you quiiite a few times in karachi... >.>


----------



## jinin (Nov 5, 2010)

PC boys..... ill be SONiQ, preordered but not going to midnight launch, i was going to go to the one at Miranda JB HIFI but decided it would be too nerdy lol...


----------



## Australis (Nov 6, 2010)

torrent time


----------



## cris (Nov 6, 2010)

Is this a whole new game or just an add on? May have to get a proper monitor without lag rather than a TV...


----------



## Daniel_Penrith (Nov 6, 2010)

360 for me.... i will be there to pick mine up on the night.... Finish work at midnight then straight to EB.... N e 1 else play on 360 xbox live?


----------



## shortstuff61 (Nov 6, 2010)

Xbox360. I don't have a computer and don't have Xbox Live hooked up, so I don't do multiplayer. Just as well, I'd probably spend way too much time on there!


----------



## Jakee (Nov 6, 2010)

I play xbox360 but I'm getting out of gaming. I play MW2 every now and then but I won't be buying anymore games from now on. lol


----------



## Ahket (Nov 6, 2010)

HA,HA,HA.
Go for it guys!
I played the REAL one 40 years ago! My daughter wants to buy it for me!
Should I? CAN I? So you don't get confused, SOG meant Studies and Observation Group, NOT Special Ops Group!
Have fun, sleep tight, don't let the nasties bite!


----------



## the jungle guy (Nov 6, 2010)

xbox 360 4 me


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 6, 2010)

JrFear said:


> N e one playing COD2 now add me JrFear
> i feel like kicking ur behind!
> 
> This means u moose!



I don't know what's gone wrong but lately I'm getting whacked by EVERYONE!!! :lol:


----------



## dylan-rocks (Nov 6, 2010)

ps3 for the win!!!!!!! dont cost money to play online


----------



## smigga (Nov 6, 2010)

xbox 360 all the way my friends


----------



## Ricko (Nov 6, 2010)

PS3 for me Ricko_aus add me and we can wreck some hardcore team deathmatch together


----------



## dylan-rocks (Nov 6, 2010)

smigga said:


> xbox 360 all the way my friends



ps3!!######


----------



## mrdose (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm on ps3, all COD as mrdose. Can't wait for black ops.. Spewing I missed out on the remote control car!


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Nov 6, 2010)

PS3- M200 intervention ! 50 cal ur all dead ! u wont see me coming ! 

back up is my R/C bomb pack !


----------



## jeremy_88 (Nov 6, 2010)

I am a professional noob tuber and love it. And it's all about PC for me, so much better for FPS games (and most in general really). I must win the mini black ops bar fridge from EB when I pick my game up on Monday. Would make a pretty sweet incubator


----------



## dylan-rocks (Nov 7, 2010)

jeremy_88 said:


> I must win the mini black ops bar fridge from EB when I pick my game up on Monday. Would make a pretty sweet incubator



true that


----------



## Asharee133 (Nov 7, 2010)

jeremy_88 said:


> I am a professional noob tuber and love it. And it's all about PC for me, so much better for FPS games (and most in general really). I must win the mini black ops bar fridge from EB when I pick my game up on Monday. Would make a pretty sweet incubator


 As am i. i crack the poops if i can't get any kills and go mad with a thumper or a scar-h grenade launcher, OR. an M4A1 "pro pipe"


----------



## the jungle guy (Nov 7, 2010)

i still have another prestige pack x360 avail if anyone wants it pm me for details


not long now cant wait for the launch should be good


----------



## giglamesh (Nov 7, 2010)

xbox 360. is there any point going to the midnight launch?


----------



## kkjkdt1 (Nov 7, 2010)

Atari 2600 for me,
Not sure if this game will work on my console though


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 8, 2010)

I must have cheesed of a lot of people over the weekend....you should see all the abusive PM's I've recieved!! :lol:


----------



## SamNabz (Nov 8, 2010)

haha moose, you should get training mate, you might develop the necessary skill to get a frag 

Not long to go now!!

Add me, Steam account is [email protected] for those who will be playing through Steam.


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 8, 2010)

Nah, I'm just enjoying being a mega pain in the backside :lol: ...it's smoke grenades, claymores, akimbo weapons and AA12 shotties  I don't generally care how much I die, I just like turning the battlefield into a smog-pit :lol:

Only a few more days to go for Black Ops  I know JB have them in-store now, but have to wait for the release date. Hopefully the game won't be a let-down. It looks pretty damned good judging by the stuff on Youtoob 

[video=youtube;h_fsM6LBi54]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h_fsM6LBi54[/video]


----------



## Amature (Nov 8, 2010)

gettin mine tonight anyone got ps3??


----------



## woody101 (Nov 8, 2010)

12hrs 33mins till midnight launch debating if i should get it tonight or tomoz


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 8, 2010)

I thought this might be worthwhile 

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/groups/ps3-online-gamers-lobby-206/


----------



## The_Dreaded_Pets (Nov 8, 2010)

start a new job monday next week so ay be able to afford it alot of my friends are into the last 1 bigtime and been nageing me to get it so dunno may have a crack at the new 1 im not so good at those kinda games i refure stelth like manhunt and splintercell rather then guns blazeing think my ps3 online name is charlesy if anybody wants to add me have tekken 5 onlline tho dont play it much playing assassins creed 2 atm jus got a new hdd n gotta start all my gaes over again lol.
i own
splintercell double agent
singstar 1 and 2 (main game played here with 7 kids lol)
GTA 5
Juiced 2
X blades
Dead Space (awsome game played on projector with5.1)
have tekken 5 online and pain on the ps3 hdd


----------



## Camo (Nov 8, 2010)

I will be getting it but not on PS3 (yes i have a PS3) i will be getting it on PC.

How the hell do you aim in FPS's on an Xbox or PS3. Its way to hard to use the stick.

Cameron


----------



## Ricko (Nov 8, 2010)

payed for today on ps3 will get tomorrow time permitting


----------



## slim6y (Nov 8, 2010)

I'm really annoyed that I can't take my PS3 camping with me.... (well I can... but I'd need 2,800km of extension cord).


----------



## the jungle guy (Nov 9, 2010)

slim6y said:


> I'm really annoyed that I can't take my PS3 camping with me.... (well I can... but I'd need 2,800km of extension cord).


 

or a jenny lol,



imo black ops is crap was highly disappointed only after a few hours of play thats one on the return list i cant bare to play anymore of it


----------



## Jk888 (Nov 9, 2010)

pc only way to go


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 9, 2010)

I thought Black Ops wasn't released until the 11th?? Or is that only JB's timeframe?


----------



## the jungle guy (Nov 9, 2010)

im on xbox FTW, naw its releaesed on the 9th everywhere well should be anyways 

totall dissappointment BUT if you like [email protected] you will like this i guess it seems to me just a modern version of it bits and pieces stole from mw2 to put into it seems shame they didnt keep the bouncing betties much better then clays


----------



## ezekiel86 (Nov 9, 2010)

let us know how it is


----------



## SamNabz (Nov 9, 2010)

the jungle guy, how much different would you expect it to be?

You haven't really explained why your so disappointed and have shunned it to the return list  unless the reason is that it is like [email protected] and bits and pieces have been stolen from the game before it.

Not very good points to go on IMO... I'm still yet to play it as I ordered it from a site that goes on US time so will be available to me later tonight, but anyone who is a fan of the old COD games should enjoy playing Black Ops I reckon.

Anyone else willing to share their experience so far?? Kurto? I'm sure you've decided to take a sicky today, how are you finding it? What's the verdict


----------



## Kurto (Nov 9, 2010)

cant talk... playing.....

I'm a bit biased of COD, but I'm more impressed with maps than MW2. Though.. gameplay is much the same! Still ****ing awesome!


----------



## antaresia_boy (Nov 9, 2010)

If it's like [email protected] then i'm put off...hated that game.


----------



## giglamesh (Nov 9, 2010)

i love it preferred the upgrade system on mw2.


----------



## the jungle guy (Nov 9, 2010)

SamNabz said:


> the jungle guy, how much different would you expect it to be?
> 
> You haven't really explained why your so disappointed and have shunned it to the return list  unless the reason is that it is like [email protected] and bits and pieces have been stolen from the game before it.
> 
> ...


 

pre order in oz its cheap as chips the game has a very strong [email protected] feel, with some modern touches and some guns copied from MW2 i expected much higher especailly from the hype and recent reveiw from the gaming convention as i said if you liked [email protected] you will love black ops, 

still nothing beats mw and mw2 but thats my opinion and i hated [email protected] to old and crappy altought not a fan of treyarch 

the only thing i praise about black ops is the guns are more realistic you wont get a sub machine gun shoot you from the opposite side of the map unlike in mw2 which is unrealistic espeacially the serverly over powered ump45
the reason ive shunned it is for a simple things the annoying sounds and the strong [email protected] feel but then again it is made by treyarch 

shame they didnt bring the bouncing betties back the zombies are back

but this is only my opinion im sure many will love it and some will hate it


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Nov 9, 2010)

just got mine picked it up ! 

hope its not crap like junge said but they did bring out world at war which was crap and then MW2 which was good but i dont play online .

jungle i hope you aint rite on this one mate so does my wallet


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Nov 9, 2010)

what i hated the ZOMBIES at the end of world at war


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 9, 2010)

I get mine this arvo!  (the store just txted me to pick it up! Yay!)


----------



## the jungle guy (Nov 9, 2010)

hey kman sorry to tell you its a dive if you didnt like the [email protected] feel im glad i cancelled my prestige pack to the car is tiny i would say around 1/16th scale the night vision google still the best pack 

but you might like it dont judge it by my opinion


----------



## fishunter (Nov 9, 2010)

I loved [email protected] now i cant wait to play it, it cant be any worse then modern warfare 2 surely?


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Nov 9, 2010)

thanks Jungle, i didnt get the nite vision pack so i am am spewing but i am glad i didnt get the R/C car kit then 
i wil have a play with it tonite and if you sel it for sale on here with my name u know what i thought of it


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 10, 2010)

After a night giving it a belting on the PS3, I can honestly say I like it! Whilst it's in the same tradition as MW2, it's quite a bit different! I like the idea of COD credit, and really love the wager games, especially "Sticks and Stones". Still, saying all of that, it'll take a bit of getting used to (especially the new maps).

My only complaint is the guns don't have enough "boom" sound  :lol:


----------



## Kurto (Nov 10, 2010)

moosenoose said:


> After a night giving it a belting on the PS3, I can honestly say I like it! Whilst it's in the same tradition as MW2, it's quite a bit different! I like the idea of COD credit, and really love the wager games, especially "Sticks and Stones". Still, saying all of that, it'll take a bit of getting used to (especially the new maps).
> 
> My only complaint is the guns don't have enough "boom" sound  :lol:


 
Dito moose!! I like it! Enough to rack up 7hrs already! 

Though my one complaint is; once you turn down the voices you can still hear them in the game and lobby! I have to mute each player individually! I really hate sitting there listening to high pitched 10yr olds swear like a trooper!


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 10, 2010)

Kurto said:


> Though my one complaint is; once you turn down the voices you can still hear them in the game and lobby! I have to mute each player individually! I really hate sitting there listening to high pitched 10yr olds swear like a trooper!


 

:lol: :lol: Hahaha yes!! Some of those kids are unbelievable! Although like to keep some of them un-muted, especially in “free for all”, that way you can hear them carry on like there’s no tomorrow! :lol:

I’d also like to get hold of the RC Bomb pack. I’ve been taken out a few times by one of those…they look like fun. The trouble is I keep losing my “earnings” in Wager matches! :lol: All in all I think it’s a pretty additive game with a lot more to offer than MW2. The ability to customise your character is another big bonus imo

I noticed 225 500 online last night!! The “live” world map showing where the players were was quite interesting also, with Europe and North America lit up like Christmas trees! :lol:

I’ve got bags under my eyes today


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Nov 10, 2010)

well i hated it ( black ops ) i want to shread my game through the shreader !

i cant stand paying top dollar for a game and it turns out to be crap !

modern warfare ( 4) was the best game i had ever payed and still no game compares to this !

world at war and black ops are cheaply made games with more money spent on marketing the game than the concept and design ,construction of the game.

i cant complain enough about the game black ops i agree with jungle guy ! 

i may use the game as a table coaster to put my drink on ! 

this will be the last activision game trayarch i will ever buy i think 

DONT BELIEVE THE HYPE GAMERS


----------



## Kurto (Nov 10, 2010)

REPTILIAN-KMAN said:


> well i hated it ( black ops ) i want to shread my game through the shreader !
> 
> i cant stand paying top dollar for a game and it turns out to be crap !
> 
> ...


 
Interesting. Both Black Ops and MWF2 are made by separate companies, with completely different graphics engines. The graphics quality of Black Ops has been dialed back a touch to allow for more content. It's only a disc!


----------



## Kurto (Nov 10, 2010)

And to add more... 

How much do you think your console can handle? MWF2 had it's problems, but it pushed the limit of both consoles. There is only so for they can take a game before you console wont play it. PS4 is supposed to be disc-less so maybe your so called cheaply made games can be 30GIG and have ridiculous features.


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 10, 2010)

I must be just easy to please :lol: ...and everyone else playing it :lol:


----------



## SamNabz (Nov 10, 2010)

The servers are constantly packed. Was up at 6am this morning and had a quick game, was near impossible to get a slot in a server.

I honestly don't see anything wrong with the game. Besides a few FPS and Ping issues on PC at the moment, which some reckon will get fixed after the first update. Other than that it's definitely an enjoyable game.

All-in-all it's a top FPS game and once all the bugs etc get fixed I reckon it will take over MW2. Only time will tell 

Also if you are playing on PC and having FPS issues, there are a few sites with some commands to type into console to get it running smoother. Search 'Black Ops console commands'.


----------



## the jungle guy (Nov 11, 2010)

REPTILIAN-KMAN said:


> well i hated it ( black ops ) i want to shread my game through the shreader !
> 
> i cant stand paying top dollar for a game and it turns out to be crap !
> 
> ...



lol hated it too ay, like i said some love it some hate it, i was highly dissappointed but it has its uppoints but still had the [email protected] feel which i dont like kman thats an expensive coaster
if you got it from EB games just take it back they have that policy i think some other game shops have something similiar but COD 4 was the best followed by MW2 

acatully even MW2 was rushed to be release there is a big up and leave atm with the developing team that i heard from a mate that owns a EB games store, MW3 still made by activision but different team so could develop smething interesting or a flop


----------



## Asharee133 (Nov 11, 2010)

i love it, its awesome, you can do split screen now!! YAY! dont like how you gotta buy the guys though, its a pain in the rear when your using another person's ps3 and your just the other split screener, though if you go combat training, you and a mate versus 9 recruit AI's, man thats fun. expecially on nuketown!


----------



## Asharee133 (Nov 11, 2010)

the jungle guy said:


> lol hated it too ay, like i said some love it some hate it, i was highly dissappointed but it has its uppoints but still had the [email protected] feel which i dont like kman thats an expensive coaster
> if you got it from EB games just take it back they have that policy i think some other game shops have something similiar but COD 4 was the best followed by MW2
> 
> acatully even MW2 was rushed to be release there is a big up and leave atm with the developing team that i heard from a mate that owns a EB games store, MW3 still made by activision but different team so could develop smething interesting or a flop


 so we are gonna find out what happened to soap and price??? its weird, nikolai is in black ops  but hes in MW2 aswell! (campaign)


----------



## fugawi (Nov 11, 2010)

Well Price ended up playing for Parramatta and Soap is still in the bathroom.LOL


----------



## RELLIK81 (Nov 11, 2010)

i havent played it yet but have heard from a few of my mates that is utter crap.....graphics like WAW....same gameplay etc.....
i will wait a bit till it drops in price ..or maybe buy a second hand copy and try it out.....i wasnt a big fan of WAW and MW2 was ok i guess....


----------



## the jungle guy (Nov 11, 2010)

hey rellik81 

go to eb games, kmart had it advertised for $79 they prices match it thats cheap enough ay but if your waiting for it to come cheaper rude shock, mw2 is still $110 in store


----------



## GeneticProject (Nov 11, 2010)

No infinitiward NO COD


----------



## the jungle guy (Nov 11, 2010)

the developers apparently walked out on them so there re-hiring a new team, he found this out at the E3 convention i thought it was odd but he does own a eb store so he would have a good source so who am i to question him


----------



## Asharee133 (Nov 11, 2010)

i heard infinityward's directors were hogging cash so they went bankrupt and the police got em


----------



## fishunter (Nov 11, 2010)

I have a pretty capable computer it runs all the latest games on high settings with no issues or lag so i decided to let the game chose my graphics settings....it chose high as a setting which was no surprise but when i played the game with these chosen settings i couldnt move otherwise the game would lag to hell! Why would it chose high settings if it lags to buggery? I had to take the resolution down to 800x600 for online play to be even play-able! Somethings gotta give!


----------



## chilli-mudcrab (Nov 12, 2010)

still waiting on my ps3 version so much for express post hopefully its in the p.o box in da morning. hopefully I enjoy it since I haven't found a game worth my time since the brilliant Modern Warfare
add me The_Golden_Path


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Nov 12, 2010)

RELLIK81 said:


> i havent played it yet but have heard from a few of my mates that is utter crap.....graphics like WAW....same gameplay etc.....
> i will wait a bit till it drops in price ..or maybe buy a second hand copy and try it out.....i wasnt a big fan of WAW and MW2 was ok i guess....


 
when i finsh with my coaster contact me PM i mite sell my coaster ( not worth playing ) but i will see it out to the end !

By the way TIME CRISIS the new one was released yesterday anybody heard what this ones like


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Nov 12, 2010)

Asharee133 said:


> i heard infinityward's directors were hogging cash so they went bankrupt and the police got em



I dont care that Infinity wards directors were hogging cash they should there game COD 4 was the best rated and i believe the biggest seling game in the world ! 
if you create something that good and your the best which they were should you not be rewarded for your efforts and making the best game in the world COD4 was not like any other !
COD4 sold more than 13 million copies as of 2009 !
what other game has come close to this ! that is playable across all platforms 

i under stand I W wanted to stay away from designing games on ww2 and current wars !
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Call_of_Duty_4:_Modern_Warfarehttp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Call_of_Duty_4:_Modern_Warfare


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 12, 2010)

After having Black Ops for the past few days I can say a few things about it.

The graphics are a little behind in some ways to that of MW2, although the maps seem bigger with more complexed nooks and crannies to hide in. In ither words its a "campers paradise" :lol:

I really love the split screen 2 player online availability
Some of the killstreaks are awesome fun! The dogs, the explosive RC car…
It’s honestly not all that similar to MW2, it’s quite different. 

I’m still finding it quite enjoyable though! I think some people are finding it hard because they are trying to compare the two. I know one thing, and that's I'm playing both games now instead of just MW2 :lol:

The flamethrower is also fun! And I seem to be having a bit more success using the m14 semi auto


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Nov 12, 2010)

Finished the campaign in 1 day, to say I'm very disappointed with the game is an understatement...graphics are lagging, poor game play and way to much talking, it reminded me a lot of Assasins Creed with all the interrigation and numbers running through your mind bs. 

Anyone that hasn't bought it, don't waste your time or money on it (but that's not including the multi player, as I don't play multi)! Personally I prefer the new Medal of Honor over Black Ops.


----------



## Asharee133 (Nov 12, 2010)

moosenoose said:


> After having Black Ops for the past few days I can say a few things about it.
> 
> The graphics are a little behind in some ways to that of MW2, although the maps seem bigger with more complexed nooks and crannies to hide in. In ither words its a "campers paradise" :lol:
> 
> ...


i think you've hacked my profile  flamethrower FAMAS, galils, m60, the best thing, go on combat in PS3 network, go game options, set enemies to recruit, set 1-9 go to nuketown and AHOY! slaughter!


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 13, 2010)

Asharee133 said:


> i think you've hacked my profile  flamethrower FAMAS, galils, m60, the best thing, go on combat in PS3 network, go game options, set enemies to recruit, set 1-9 go to nuketown and AHOY! slaughter!


 
I've been having a bit of fun using the decoy grenades which simulate a gun battle and brings the enemy running in with the view to try and clock up a few more easy kills....little do they realize they're walking into a trap! :lol: You got to put them in strategically, otherwise it backfires on you, and they do rack up the kills :lol:


----------



## Asharee133 (Nov 13, 2010)

moosenoose said:


> I've been having a bit of fun using the decoy grenades which simulate a gun battle and brings the enemy running in with the view to try and clock up a few more easy kills....little do they realize they're walking into a trap! :lol: You got to put them in strategically, otherwise it backfires on you, and they do rack up the kills :lol:


 LOL. i dont wanna be anywhere near you if you go on a mad serial killing rampage


----------



## jinin (Nov 13, 2010)

I think.....Graphics....not as good as they could have been but...meh.
I do not know what it was like on the consoles but on PC Multiplayer online for the first few days it was extremely laggy. with giant lag spikes every few mins, and that was being experienced by everyone on PC. The text in the game where it says who killed who...is it just me or does it look pixilated? I have 2 x 9600gt superclocked SLI graphics cards and i pumped the graphics so its not my cards or my rez. I keep getting DirectX issues when it loads mp_cracked and mp_launch saying DirectX unrecoverably error, view the reame for possible solutions. I have done that and reinstalled DirectX 4 times but still nothing...I was really looking forward to playing Cracked... but i guess not yet . Other than that everyone seems to enjoy it online, i like the guns and weapons like the Ak74u and i also love the playercard customisation which gives yourself an online cod identity, its awesome  other than the lag and some dodgey things like when you are selecting things such as which logo you want for the playercard layers you click on the arrow and it goes forward... then you need to click it 28 times to get back to where you wanted to go! Its good.

Should I reinstall the whole game??


----------



## dylan-rocks (Nov 13, 2010)

is on lvl 44 and is abt to prestige 
PSN: POKEMON3455
sticks and stones all the way


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 15, 2010)

Yes I've also found the lag and drop-outs pretty chronic! Some days it's fine, other days it's very annoying!

Ps: the silenced weapons are the go  :lol:


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Nov 15, 2010)

and i missed the remote control bomb pack to( i could find it in the game ) , i did love the helicopter stage but over all i wouldnt pay $119.95 like they want for it. 

whats with the zombies as well ( if i had wanted a zombie game i would have bought one ) 

does anybody knoe how many rounds the zombies go for i keep dying in the 2nd round


----------



## Damiieen (Nov 15, 2010)

Asharee133 said:


> i think i've killed you quiiite a few times in karachi... >.>


 

What Your PSN?


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 15, 2010)

dylan-rocks said:


> is on lvl 44 and is abt to prestige
> PSN: POKEMON3455
> sticks and stones all the way


 
OH! You're POKEMON3455!! :lol: I was wondering who you were! :lol:


----------



## Jk888 (Nov 15, 2010)

very disappointing game


----------



## toximac (Nov 15, 2010)

I dont know why most of you say its disapointing.. Its hell of allot better than MW 2..
Anyway
I was gonna get it on PC..but you get international hackers and cheats, atleast with console everyones on equal level in the game

Im on PS3 - username toximac - add meh WoOoOOo- BEST GAME EVER hahaha


----------



## the jungle guy (Nov 15, 2010)

sorry to disappoint you consoles are just as bad as pc with hackers the first night i was playing i seen a few peeps that have already prestiged ???

its just the way it is today most has to cheat to prove what i dont know, i dont understand why but taking tac insert out of FFA in black ops was the best thing they did by far, 

but to keep using the same game engine each game they make is cheap especailly the money they make i read black ops has made a estimated profit of 1.6billion atm thats profit so they can afford to spend a little bit more money and time into the game play, i feel its cheap ripp off between stolen from mw2 and [email protected] but hey each to there own i love mw2 but needs new maps and other hate it, meh, 

but the rc xd is cool kill streak none the less


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 15, 2010)

I'll admit that MW2 is a much more sophisticated and classy looking game compared to that of Black Ops, but I just got tired of the same old maps in MW2 (Not to say I don't play it anymore, to the contrary)... I've even got the extended map pack. 

I'm hoping something along the lines of MW3 comes along. But it sounds like some way off yet.


----------



## Asharee133 (Nov 15, 2010)

SpAzzTiiK said:


> What Your PSN?


 i use my boyfriends, kyohei33 and i think mine is asharee133


----------



## the jungle guy (Nov 15, 2010)

moosenoose 
im hearing you with those maps matey, lol there is only so many time you can run around them i have all the maps they need another map pack to keep it interesting again, but that is not in the pipe lines atm 

but there is a MW3 in the making  that should be awesome no word on the possible release though im hoping next nov 

are you on xbox or ps3? moosenoose


----------



## dangles (Nov 16, 2010)

biggest mistake they made with mw2 was taking away dedicated servers for pc gamers and not allowing mods. How good was it to get on a clan server and d/l some new maps then get ya frag on??? I still play cod2 and cod4 along with plenty of other people. From clan members in those games they have all said they shouldnt have bought black ops as its nowhere near as good gameplay wise as cod4


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 17, 2010)

Hey jungle guy, yeah I'm on the PS3.

I can't believe how much Black Ops drops out and lags, it's very annoying! :lol:

I've just finished running around for the last hour trying to take on blokes/gals with automatic weapons with my double barrel shotty :lol:


----------



## The-Freak (Nov 17, 2010)

I have resolved my problem with this game. I play MAG. Haha. =P


----------



## dylan-rocks (Nov 17, 2010)

moosenoose said:


> Hey jungle guy, yeah I'm on the PS3.
> 
> I can't believe how much Black Ops drops out and lags, it's very annoying! :lol:
> 
> I've just finished running around for the last hour trying to take on blokes/gals with automatic weapons with my double barrel shotty :lol:


 
its because they still havent bringed out a patch for ps3 thst why it lags so much just wait for the patch then everything should be sweet
add PSN: POKEMON3455


----------



## dylan-rocks (Nov 17, 2010)

hey everyone that play black ops online on ps3 i have found a glitch for an rc car and i was the founder of it not a person that takes credit for someone elses found glitch
[video=youtube;rPx3ovSIdLo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rPx3ovSIdLo[/video]
thats my video above


----------



## Jk888 (Nov 17, 2010)

lols im not gonna wait for a patch that should have been included in the game itself


----------



## dylan-rocks (Nov 17, 2010)

jk888 said:


> lols im not gonna wait for a patch that should have been included in the game itself



yea true


----------



## Pythons Rule (Nov 18, 2010)

man I so want it  this may sound meen but it doen't meen to be, but I cant wait till mum goes home so I can buy it and pay it  I really miss being able to game 24/7 haven't played for 2 months now 

so whats it like?


----------



## dylan-rocks (Nov 18, 2010)

the best game evA well thats wat i think


----------



## chilli-mudcrab (Nov 18, 2010)

Ive played it couple of days now and already overit. I just can't handle the graphics it's just so boxy.Square buildings with square rooms followed by square courtyard followed by death by camper with claymore. 
One saving grace for me is the customisation of the guns. I have my name scatched onto my gun with a big snake emblem and the anarchy sign. What a crazy rebel.

As for sniping *** two chest shots doen't mean a kill oh no keep trying to snipe 3 shots ah doen't matter your dead by RCD now


----------



## jinin (Nov 18, 2010)

my emblem 8]


----------



## CML88 (Nov 18, 2010)

Im on Xbox 360 - add me FLAT4T


----------



## dylan-rocks (Nov 18, 2010)

jinin said:


> View attachment 172925
> my emblem 8]



nice emblem


----------



## Pythons Rule (Nov 18, 2010)

oh ok sounds like it will **** me off alil but I'll buy it anyways lol already playing BFBC2 and Medal of honor - online as well as AION but still looking forward to black ops though. I play PC


----------



## Jk888 (Nov 19, 2010)

pythons add me on steam bro =D jk8887888 medal of honor ftw


----------



## Jk888 (Nov 19, 2010)

chilli-mudcrab said:


> Ive played it couple of days now and already overit. I just can't handle the graphics it's just so boxy.Square buildings with square rooms followed by square courtyard followed by death by camper with claymore.
> One saving grace for me is the customisation of the guns. I have my name scatched onto my gun with a big snake emblem and the anarchy sign. What a crazy rebel.
> 
> As for sniping *** two chest shots doen't mean a kill oh no keep trying to snipe 3 shots ah doen't matter your dead by RCD now





yea i understand what your sayin mate but even with my 6000$ set up the game fails its not ur system its the game itself


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 19, 2010)

Somebody keeps sicking those bloody dogs onto me! :lol:


----------



## Cold-B-Hearts (Nov 19, 2010)

PS3 people add me - LiamB561i must say i love black ops nearly reached prestige  had it for a week now lol


----------



## Costa (Nov 19, 2010)

hey guys add me on xbox360 - korrruption. yes with three r's. now to the matter at hand.
i bought medal of honor and think its an awesome game. havent stopped playing. in fact its so good that i havent even picked up black ops. and i bought it the day after it was released. so my question is, is it worth playing? and what are your thoughts on the game??? especially online mulitplayer...


----------



## jeremy_88 (Nov 20, 2010)

Got a new computer last night but trying to download the initial big black ops update from steam is a nightmare. It's been downloading at only 20-50 Kbps all night and no matter what server for steam I go through I can't get it up to speed (my internet speed is fine). I can't find any mirror sites to download the whole 8 gig or whatever it is either. What to do? :\


----------



## Jk888 (Nov 20, 2010)

its 16 gig in total mate


----------



## jeremy_88 (Nov 20, 2010)

Do you have to download single player to play multi player? Each one is 8 gig each or so.


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Nov 20, 2010)

Runeonedvs, ps3 black ops =]


----------



## bpb02 (Nov 23, 2010)

I just bought black ops and me and the missus want to play co op mission but can not find any. How do I get into co op?

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## CHEWY (Jan 6, 2011)

There are no co op missions like in MW2. You can play split screen however in zombies and in multiplayer (online and combat simulator)


----------



## mattmc (Jan 6, 2011)

black ops, what a bunch of fail rolled into one overpriced disc.


----------



## moosenoose (Jan 6, 2011)

The hackers appearing on Black Ops lately is sickening! Why do some people enjoy winning by cheating? It's worse on there than what it was on MW2  Grrrrr

I still don't mind Black Ops though, and thats only because MW2 is getting a bit long in the tooth :lol: Are there any more new map packs?? I got the last lot, but are there any more?


----------



## SamNabz (Jan 6, 2011)

Couldn't agree with you more moose, the hackers are getting ridiculous.
Was in a server this morning where the hacker sat in an annoying spot aimbotting everyone then repeatedly getting a gunner helicopter, his end score was like 156-7.....


----------



## CHEWY (Jan 6, 2011)

On PS3, I too have noticed the hackers in the past week or so. Doing my head in. My stats are really crap now as I just keep quiting games to find a decent one.

Here's my emblem.


----------



## mattmc (Jan 7, 2011)

SamNabz said:


> Couldn't agree with you more moose, the hackers are getting ridiculous.
> Was in a server this morning where the hacker sat in an annoying spot aimbotting everyone then repeatedly getting a gunner helicopter, his end score was like 156-7.....



maybe their just sooper dooper uber better than you.


----------

